# Brand New Puppy, Or Older?



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

My wife and I's shepherd lab mix will be 5 months at the end of this month. So if were goung to get a pure breed shepherd to, would it be best to get a new born, or get one at least 2 months old. Do yall think the 2 will get along? Thats our concern.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd wait until your puppy is a over a year old so you don't have two puppies at once. Both pups would deserve and need lots of attention, and lots of training. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well you can't really get one before they are 2 months (8 weeks old) anyway 

I would wait, my biggest reason now for not getting dogs close in age is, they get old and die close in age to I also want my existing dogs behavior/trainint to be in a really good place before I bring in another one


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I would NOT think of getting another pup or dog at this time. Much better to spend your time and money on making your current pup 'be all it can be!' rather than possibly adding issues and problems (and definitely more work) to the mix.

Did you see this yet? ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Very good write up. Our puppy is taking training classes right now. When she gets done and passes her AKC, would it be okay then to get another puppy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i wouldn't until your pup is at least 2 or better. but i am from an expert.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Unless you are the breeder or are fostering a litter, a "newborn" would be 2 months (8 weeks). They shouldn't be taken away earlier than that. I would give it more time since your current dog is still very much a baby but it's really up to you whether or not you can handle it. For me it's more about not wanting to have two senior dogs almost the same age. I can handle two puppies or young dogs at the same time (in the past I have fostered a puppy while raising a puppy myself) but I'd be devastated if my dogs' health declined or they passed close together so that is why I try to space mine out by 2 years (current dogs are 1, 5, and 7.5 years). Also a lot can change with regard to their temperament but generally by adulthood/2 years you have a clear picture. Dogs that might get along at 5 months and 8 weeks could end up enemies or vice versa. For me it's easier to add a new dog when I have adults in the house and can predict how they will react and they also have the training to make an easy addition.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I think two or three years between dogs is a pretty good general rule of thumb.

Going forward I'm probably going to try to space them out closer to 5 years apart, though. I feel like that's a better fit for my situation.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

For me, it's soooo much easier to train a puppy when I have a solid adult dog to help. From training basics to realizing I am She Who Brings All Good Things.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

GermanShepherd88 said:


> Very good write up. Our puppy is taking training classes right now. When she gets done and passes her AKC, would it be okay then to get another puppy?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's great that you have your current pup in training classes. I'm wondering what "AKC" is she supposed to pass at the end of the class? Will she be certified a S.T.A.R. Puppy? Take a CGC test? 

I'd say let your current puppy grow up, continue training with her (beyond puppy manners), and when she is more mature and settled, THEN get another dog if you still want another. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

